

Could one's heartbeat authenticate and authorize mobile payments? - jkalkbrenner

http://www.macrumors.com/2010/05/06/apple-patent-applications-heartbeat-biometrics-multidimensional-dashboard-widgets/
======
carbocation
Your EKG waveform, which is discussed in the patent application, is a much
more likely candidate for being uniquely identifiable than your heartbeat.

~~~
jkalkbrenner
Yes, I agree that the electrical signals produced during ones heartbeat are
much more likely to uniquely identify (authenticate) an individual than ones
pulse.

